

How Manufacturing Could Get Better With a Dose of Networked Data - growdetroit
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/09/the-internet-and-things-how-manufacturing-could-get-better-with-a-dose-of-networked-data/262621/

======
hosh
(1) I can't wait for people to stop using the phrase "internet for things."
That is similar to saying "p2p" or "horseless carriage".

(2) Social, being a known quantity, is easy to invest in and so commoditized.
Where the internet interfaces with things -- computer vision, makerbots, etc.
are all where personal computers were back when the Apple I came into play.

(3) Hacker spaces are the new incubators :-)

(4) "Things" might be harder to solve, but there are a lot of problems
solvable only by software people. Take any of the tools you take for granted
while developing software and look for it in the world of arduinos and
makerbots.

~~~
tomjen3
About your first point (which is the only one I have a good answer for)
consider first that a horseless carriage is a very useful term for those of us
who think horse and buggy when we hear carriage (hopefully not many, if any,
anymore).

It will be a long time until internet for things is no longer the prefered
venacular.

